# Happy Birthday Steve Kroll



## Andy M.

We don't want this important day to get lost in the holiday shuffle.  Have a great day.


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> We don't want this important day to get lost in the holiday shuffle. Have a great day.


 
Lost in the shuffle? Are you calling Steve a joker?


Lots of birthdays in December. Happy Birthday.
(seems like I just said this)


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

A Boxing day baby.......Happy Birthday Steve.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Happy birthday Steve. My dad was a "Christmas baby" too. Never forgot to celebrate. Because everyone was together this time of year, including his bros and sis for many years. Probably the only one of the sibs that got a party like no other every year. 

As for Steve, Boxing Day is also the Feast of St Stephen. Any correlation? 
Don't know anything about the Saint, except for parts of this one song. 
It seems a fitting alternative to the birthday song today. 

Enjoy your Day Steve ! 


GOOD KING WENCESLAS Lyrics - YouTube


----------



## Kayelle

Happy Birthday Steve! May all your gifts be wrapped in birthday paper! 

Have a wonderful day, and a year filled with all the gifts that can't be wrapped.


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> Lost in the shuffle? Are you calling Steve a joker?
> ...




No.  But I've heard he's a real card.


----------



## Hoot

Happy Birthday!


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> No. But I've heard he's a real card.


 
So he's playing with a full deck, then?


----------



## Andy M.

Yup.  The man's ACES with me.


----------



## Dawgluver

Happy Birthday, Steve!!


----------



## Zhizara

Happy birthday, Steve!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Happy Birthday Steve! Hoping your day is better than the puns in this thread. ;-)


----------



## CharlieD

Happy Birthday, stay warm.


----------



## MrsLMB




----------



## PrincessFiona60

Happy Birthday Steve!!

It's Mom's and my Aunt's birthday too...yes twins.


----------



## Steve Kroll

Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes! It's been one of those days, so puns are much appreciated.


----------



## CatPat

Happy Birthday!

With love,
`Cat


----------



## Alix

Steve! I'm sorry to be so late with my well wishes. I hope your birthday was stellar and your ear feels better soon. Happy Birthday!


----------



## taxlady

Belated Happy Birthday wishes. How did I miss this thread?


----------



## GotGarlic

♪♫♥ (,) ♫♪♥♪
.....~.| |~ ♪ ♫ Belated ♫ ♪
.....{░♥░}
...{░♥░♥░} ♫ Happy Birthday ♪ ♫
.{░♥░♥░♥░}
\¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤/ ♫ ♪ Steve! ♪ ♫


----------



## Harry Cobean

belated birthday greetings,steve!!hope you broke the bank at vegas,mate!!


----------



## Somebunny

So sorry I missed telling you happy birthday Steve!  I was sidetracked becoming a grandmother (3rd and final time) so......... many happy belated returns to you


----------



## tinlizzie

taxlady said:


> Belated Happy Birthday wishes. How did I miss this thread?



What Taxy said -- seems like I'm late for the bus a lot; gonna have to get a bus schedule.  Happy Happy Joy Joy, Steve.


----------

